# Good theme song for slideshow?



## RKW3 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm making a slideshow and I need a good song for it.

Just throw some ideas out there please.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 20, 2008)

Depends on the material. Nickelback sounds great behind a GP motorcycle race. But I wouldn't use it for a wedding presentation.


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry I should have added-

It's a desert dirtbikin trip. So I don't want any wedding music haha.

Hmm nickelback's pretty good, thanks fort the suggestion.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 20, 2008)

Gustav Holst, Jupiter, Bringer of Jollity, from "The Planets" (classical music). (And I hope I get the title right in English  )


----------



## Igor39 (Jan 20, 2008)

Alright well lets think, its a biking trip so you'll want something intense but not to the point of headbanger. The old highway classics won't work either because you have a dirt bike not a chopper. So heres a few suggestions. 

1. The Gauntlet - Dropkick Murphys
2. Wart Hog - The Ramones
3. Blue Orchod  - The Whote Stripes

and of course theres my favorite out of the bunch and probably the most cliche one....Ride by The Vines....of course you can always go in a different direction, foregoing the rock and putting some trance music in, but thats a matter of taste.


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 20, 2008)

Eye of the Tiger lol


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! I will be listening to your suggestions on youtube to see if I like 'em.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are a few of my fav's. The first at about 1:20 transitions from Top Gun to Animals. I like it real well.

*



* 
*



* 
*



*


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I picked 



. It seems to be good for background music.


----------

